

Hypewatch: Sun CEO calls MySQL deal "the most important in the modern software industry" - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/26/suns-ceo-talks-buy-mysql-deal-closes

======
mattmaroon
Ha. If by "most" he means "least" then I agree.

------
edw519
I wonder if this guy actually believes what comes out of his own mouth. I sure
he thinks others do.

------
Tichy
I totally don't get it.

